# Church



## gordon (May 17, 2010)

Iridescence cascades from above
Stained glass melts into rainbows
Cool stone flagged floors
 Sanctuary

Pine pews and incense mingle

Outside a crow joins the choir
I feel peace in this moment
I think that’s why I come here

Alone.


----------



## vangoghsear (May 17, 2010)

Nice.  Pleasant little read.   Works the mood well.  Touches on many senses.


----------



## StephenMcG (May 17, 2010)

Agree with Vangoghsear. Although i feel this piece would benefit from a little grammar. I'm assuming it was intentional?

I like the honesty of the last sentence and the refrain, it gives the reader a sense of character.


----------



## MaggieG (May 18, 2010)

gordon said:


> Iridescence cascades from above
> Stained glass melts into rainbows
> Cool stone flagged floors
> Sanctuary
> ...



This is good minimalist writing. I am not a huge fan of the lack of punctuation LOL BUT ... like the others I assume that is intentional. The feel of the piece is reminiscent of " Sunday Morning Coming Down " and that is also a good thing in my opinion. 

All in all I liked it Hun


----------



## Martin (May 18, 2010)

Gordon, nice to read you again.

I like churches much for the same reasons. The sanctuary and the peace. How easy us humans can be to please, eh; just some stone and glass...

Nice piece and no nits. Take care man...


----------



## Gumby (May 18, 2010)

Very nice! Echo's my own sentiments perfectly.


----------



## Pawn (May 18, 2010)

Been a while, G.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 18, 2010)

Hi, gordon. Using an economy of words, you say so much about atmosphere and feelings. There are so many lines in this poem that's difficult to narrow down. I will say that I liked:



> Stained glass melts into rainbows


 
Excellent poem. Thank you. Laurie


----------

